# Störhaltung



## Sandra1976 (11. Okt. 2011)

Hallo, 
ich lese leider immer soviele nagtive Dinge hier über Störhaltung und das wohl die meisten Tiere qualvoll verenden, weil entweder die Halter sich nicht informiert haben über die Bedürfnisse dieser wunderschönen Tiere oder einfach die Anlage überhaupt von vorne herein nicht geeignet ist für diese Haltung.

Es wäre schön auch mal von Störhaltern, die die Tiere schon länger halten und keine Probleme haben, ein paar Erfahrungsberichte und wenn möglich ein paar Bilder über
funktionierende Haltung und gesunden Tieren einzustellen.


----------



## Olli.P (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo Sandra,


dann guck doch einfach mal Da

Und wenn du noch mehr lesen und gucken willst...............

Guckst du mal in den Themen von Stu........


----------



## Sandra1976 (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Ja, das hab ich alles schon gelesen. Ich meine vielleicht zeigt man einfach mal auch gute Haltung von Stören und nicht immer nur wenn sie kurz vorm abkratzen sind und den armen Viechern nicht mehr zu helfen ist. Es gibt bestimmt auch Teichbesitzer die schon jahrelang __ Störe halten und die frisch und gesund sind. Das hätte ich auch gern mal gesehen bzw. gelesen.


----------



## Janski (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hi Sandra,

einer davon bin ich 
Aber bevor hier wieder kA was für Diskussionen entstehen von wegen Störhaltung wie es eig. immer endet, kannst mir Fragen per pn schicken 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jan


----------



## Zander35 (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo Sandra,
auch ich halte __ Störe ohne bisherige Probleme.
Der Teich hat ein Volumen von 2000m³,ist bis 4m tief,Frischwasserzulauf-kein Filter.
Die Störe werden nur ab und zu gefüttert,leben also hauptsächlich von dem,was sie im Teich so finden.
Ich halte:
Waxdick,Sibirischer Stör,Albinosterlet,Sternhausen,Weißer Stör(transmontanus wird sehr groß und wächst schnell...) und Adriastör
Ansonsten ist der oben genannte Link sicher lesenswert.
Bei Fragen könnt ihr mir natürlich auch eine PN schreiben.
LG,
Martin


----------



## Zander35 (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Dann mach ich mal den Anfang bei den Bildern.
(Leider nur Bilder vom Besetzen\Abfischen.)


----------



## karsten. (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Störhaltung*



Zander35 schrieb:


> 2000m³  ,   ... bis 4m tief,Frischwasserzulauf




*!*


----------



## wp-3d (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo,

hier ein paar bewegte Bilder wo bei genauen hinsehen die ca. 60cm Sterlets am Boden zu erkennen sind.

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zN7TZREp-KY&feature=channel_video_title[/yt]


[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2odIXvFdxU&feature=channel_video_title[/yt]


----------



## stu_fishing (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo!

Werner bei deinen Fischen ist zumindest ein Diamantstör (ruthenus x gueldenstaedtii) zu sehen. 

Sandra was die Haltungsbedingungen betrifft, so denke ich habe ich in vielen Threads immer wieder Angaben dazu gemacht. Auch andere User haben mal bessere und mal schlechtere Erfahrungen und Tipps irgendwo gepostet. Konkrete Fragen werden dir mit Sicherheit beantwortet, die jetztige Anfrage ist halt etwas breit gefächert.

Aja..zum Thema PN. Ich denke, dass das Forum ja dafür da ist die Themen offen zu diskutieren. Sonst bräuchte ich ja überhaupt nur meine E-Mailadresse und kein Forum. Die Kritik an den Haltungsbedingungen ist ja den meisten Fällen fundiert, und die wenigen die bei jedem Störthema sofort zu schreien anfangen kann man ja ignorieren. Ich bekomme mit großer Regelmäßigkeit PNs zum Thema, in dem oben geposteten Topic habe ich versucht die wichtigsten Infos aus diesen PNs zusammenfassen und möchte, wenn es die Zeit zulässt, dieses auch noch ausbauen.

In meinem Fall ist das ganze  ja inzwischen weniger Gartenteichsache sondern geht mehr in Richtung Teichwirtschaft. Bei mir schwimmen 7 verschiedene Störarten und 4 Hybridvarianten von 15cm bis 40kg herum. Um so Katastrophen wie Hochwässer, Landwirtschaftsabwässer etc. komm ich aber leider auch nicht herum.

LG Thomas


----------



## wp-3d (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Störhaltung*



stu_fishing schrieb:


> Werner bei deinen Fischen ist zumindest ein Diamantstör (ruthenus x gueldenstaedtii) zu sehen.



Hi Thomas

ja richtig,
sind ja nur halbe __ Störe.


.


----------



## Christine (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Störhaltung*



Janski schrieb:


> Aber bevor hier wieder kA was für Diskussionen entstehen von wegen Störhaltung wie es eig. immer endet, kannst mir Fragen per pn schicken



Hallo Jan,

diese Bemerkung ist eigentlich eine Frechheit. 

Das Thema "Stör" ist nun mal ein heikles und wenn ein User hier virtuelle "Prügel" bezieht, hat er sie in der Regel auch verdient - entweder weil seine Störhaltung oder seine Ratschläge erheblich zu wünschen übrig lassen. (Und gerade bei letzterem wäre eine Verlagerung in den PN-Bereich eher kontraproduktiv...)


----------



## Zander35 (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hi,
mich persönlich würde noch interessieren,wie ihr eure __ Störe füttert.(Und mit was für einer Pelletgröße)

Ich mache es gewöhnlich so: Ich schmeiße an der einen Seite ein wenig Schwimmfutter rein,und warte bis die anderen Fische(Karpfen,Koi,Weißfische) sich dort gesammelt haben,und werfe dann auf der anderen Seite das Sinkfutter für die Störe rein.Übrigens fressen meine Störe auch gerne klein geschnittene Fischinnereien.

Wie schon geschrieben füttere ich nur sporadisch,so das sie nach (Natur)Futter auch suchen müssen.
Und da die länger eingesetzen Störlein schön gewachsen sind(die von den Bildern oben sind die neu eingesetzten Kleinen) bin ich davon überzeugt,dass das auch funktioniert.
Mich würden auch eure Erfahrungen damit interessieren.


----------



## Sandra1976 (13. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo wp-3d und Zander35!!
Wow, das sind erst mal tolle schöne Videos. Das ist wirklich schön anzusehen. 
@zander35, du hast natürlich optimale Bedingungen für die Kerlchen, siehst du ab und zu auch mal was von den hübschen Kerlchen. Wie kontrollierst du ob sie genug fressen und auch gesund sind? 
Gruß Sandra


----------



## Zander35 (13. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo,
Natürlich sieht man sie relativ wenig übern Tag,doch grieg ich sie manchmal beim Fischen auf Grund zu sehen,wenn ich mit Mais oder Ähnliches auf (Speise)Karpfen gehe.Natürlich fische ich nicht gezielt auf meine __ Störe doch wenn mal einer anbeißt,schaue ich mir ihn kurz an(Kiemen,Ernährungszustand,..) und schenke ihm wieder die Freiheit. Ich fische außerdem ausschließlich mit Schonhaken und versuche das ganze so kurz wie möglich zu machen.Das einer wirklich anbeißt ist jedoch relativ selten,da die viel stärker vorkommenden Karpfen und Weißfische schneller am Köder sind.
LG,
Martin


----------



## Janski (13. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hi Blumenelse,

ich sehe es ehrlich gesagt weniger als Frechheit an.
Es gibt nämlich genau so bei Karpfen Wanderformen die in Flüssen leben, und genau wie der Stör hat auch ein Karpfen einen gewissen Wandertrieb.
Große Karpfen sind ganz abgesehen davon massiger als __ Störe.
Natürlich ist ein Stör ein Fisch der einen wesentlich größeren Wandertrieb hat.
Aber ich finde es besser einen __ Sterlet auf 40m²/50m² zu halten, als 20 Koi auf 20m³ oder gar 15 Koi auf 10m³.
Bis jetzt wurden sehr viele Themen über Störe zerschossen.
Die häufigen Todesfälle von denen berichtet wird, rühren daher, dass sich heute zu wenige Personen über das was sie im Teich halten vorher informiert haben.
Da ein Stör noch spezifischere Bedingungen (keine Fadenalgen, recht viel Sauerstoff, recht kühles Wasser usw.) benötigt, kommt es eben zu diesen Todesfällen.
Ich für meinen Teil hatte bis jetzt in den ganzen Jahren keinen einzigen Ausfall zu verzeichnen, weder __ Parasiten noch sonstiges bei den Stören, sie sind gut genährt und aich ihr allgemeiner Zustand ist sehr gut. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jan


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Störhaltung*



Janski schrieb:


> Die häufigen Todesfälle von denen berichtet wird, rühren daher, dass sich heute zu wenige Personen über das was sie im Teich halten vorher informiert haben.


[OT]
Genau und eben damit die Leute informiert werden bringt Mauschelei im Hintergrund gar nix. 
Das Forum ist für öffentliche Diskussionen geschaffen. Wenn Du dazu aufrufst das nicht zu tun bist Du derjenige der anfängt das Thema zu zerschiessen. 
Bislang ging es hier durchaus sehr sachlich und artgerecht zu, wäre schön wenn das so bleiben würde, 

Und nun wär es schön, wenn wir uns dem Thema widmen können anstatt hier kritische Postings von vornherein unterbinden zu wollen.

Viele Grüße Wuzzel [/OT]


----------



## canis (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Störhaltung*

@Wuzzel:


----------



## muschtang (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Störhaltung*

mhmh...vor Jahren kaufte ich auch 2 Sterlets beim Fischhändler, damals noch für den Teich meiner Großeltern!

Dieser Verkaufte uns die Tiere, ohne uns auf die Haltungsbedingungen aufmerksam zu machen!

Ende der Geschichte: Beide __ Störe innerhalb von 2 tagen tot, und ein total verwirrter muschtang, der die beiden todefälle ("den Kois gehts aber doch so gut") als Kranke Tiere abstempelte und danach dem Fischhändler nurnoch ungern aufsuchte!

Heute weiß Muschtang:

Störe benötigen Sauerstoffreiches, kühles Wasser, war damals nicht gegeben, es hatte etwa 24 ° und war goldfischverseucht.

Der Teich war voller Fadenalgen und einem Algenbelag auf der Folie ---> Sterlets erstickten, weil Teich nicht den Haltungsbedingungen entsprach!

Ich finde ja, man sollte sich als Teichbesitzer eine Art Teichpass erstellen, und der Fischhändler müsste verantwortlich sein, die Daten des Teiches (z.B. Technik, Tiefe, Breite, Länge, Pflanzen, Algenprobleme, Frischwasserzulauf....) vor dem Fischkauf aufzunehmen und so ggf. dem Teichbesitzer eine Fischart nicht zu verkaufen!


----------



## Zander35 (15. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo Muschtang,
bei genügend Sauerstoff und guter Wasserqualität sind auch 25°C kein Problem.
Auch sind kleine __ Störe empfindlicher gegen geringen Sauerstoffgehalt,Fadenalgen und Wasserverunreinigungen als Große(kommt aber natürlich auch auf die Störart an).
LG,
Martin


----------



## muschtang (15. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Störhaltung*

tja, die größe war ja damals das Problem, die waren vieleicht 25 cm groß!


----------



## toschbaer (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo,
hier mal ein paar Bilder, die ich gestern geschossen habe.

               

LG
Friedehlm


----------



## wp-3d (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Störhaltung*



toschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier mal ein paar Bilder, die ich gestern geschossen habe.





Hi Friedhelm,


immer wieder,

schön anzusehen.


----------



## Zander35 (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo Friedhelm,
wunderschöne Bilder von den Tieren.
Wie groß(über 1m sicher,oder?) und wie alt sind die?


----------



## toschbaer (1. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo,

danke für die  !

Ich denke, dass die __ Störe ca. 90-93cm lang sind!
Die Störe scheinen ausgewachsen zu sein, denn seit mehr als 1 Jahr wachsen sie nicht mehr.Ich weiß, dass der Teich grenzwertig für die Störe ist; habe den Teich aber so gebaut, dass sie relativ viel Fläche zum Gründeln und zum Schwimmen haben.
Ich habe die Störe jetzt 3 Jahre und als ich sie gekauft habe, hatten sie ca. 40cm an Körperlänge.



> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/95026


Laut Gesichtszeichnung sollte dieser mindestens 9-10 Jahre alt sein. 

Mein Erstgekaufter sollte ca.6 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben.





> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/95034



LG
Friedhelm


----------



## canis (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Störhaltung*

"Ausgewachsen" gibts nicht bei Fischen! Sie wachsen grundsätzlich ihr ganzes Leben lang. Das Wachstum nimmt aber meist ab im Alter und wird auch durch Umwelteinflüsse und Nahrungsangebot gesteuert.


----------



## Sandra1976 (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo Toschbaer, die sind schön!! Toll anzusehen!!


----------



## Annett (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Moin.

Mal in die Runde gefragt: Gibt es eigentlich ein empfehlenswertes Buch über das Thema Störhaltung? 

Oder sammelt man sich die Infos besser gleich im Internet/Forum zusammen, wie beispielsweise die Beiträge von stu_fishing?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=14


----------



## Janski (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hi Annett,

da gibt es ein ganz empfehlenswertes Buch, dieses hat sich nen Bekannter von mir geholt, habe mal was drinnen rum geblättert und werde es mir demnächst auch anschaffen.
Ansonsten gibt es keine großartige Literatur über __ Störe, da es eine Kunst ist diese erfolgreich-und dann auch noch mit Gewinn zu vermehren und die, die es können verraten logischerweise nix. 

Darf ich hier so einen Link einfügen, oder fällt dies schon unter Werbung ?

[ASIN]3950096825[/ASIN]

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jan


----------



## canis (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Diese Ratgeber-Reihe ist ohnehin generell zu empfehlen. Ich habe die Ausgaben "__ Hechte", "Welse", "Lachse" und "__ Barsche" und habe daran nichts auszusetzen. Das was für uns Teichmenschen wichtig ist, wird darin ausführlich abgehandelt. Die Ausgabe "__ Störe" habe ich zwar nicht, aber wenn diese qualitativ vergleichbar ist mit den genannten Ausgaben, ists gut.


----------



## Zander35 (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo,
das oben genannte Buch kann auch ich empfehlen.(Da es in dem Buch aber über die Störzucht geht,wird das Thema "__ Störe im Gartenteich" logischerweise nicht behandelt...)
Doch auch die Beiträge von stu_fishing sind sicher lesenswert!
Ich hätte noch eine Frage:
Wie sieht das mit der Wundheilung bei Stören aus? Vor allem größere Störe im Handel haben oft verletzte Flossen, Verkrümmungen,wundige Stellen etc...(Weshalb ich die meisten meiner Störe auch relativ klein gekauft habe) 
Wie gut kann das verheilen?
LG,
Martin


----------



## Janski (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hi Martin,

Wunden, Aufschürfung und Co heilen, ausgefranste Flossen auch, aber Krümmung nicht der Stör ist dann quasi schief gewachsen, da lässt sich nix mehr dran richten, aber leben und Futter aufnehmen kann natürlich auch so ein Stör 
Ein Hybride von mir war unten, also am Bauch auch leicht aufgeschürft, davon war nach nem halben Jahr nix mehr zu sehen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Jan


----------



## Zander35 (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hi Jan,
alles klar!Danke für die Info!


----------



## stu_fishing (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Wesentlich besser als das Hochleithner Buch ist meiner Meinung nach "__ Störe" von Professor Frank Kirschbaum, ehemaliger Leiter des IGB Berlin.

Ist aber ebenfalls eher ein Überblick, das Kapitel über Gartenteichhaltung ist zu vergessen, da Maße wie in Intensivhaltungen angegeben werden.

Ansonsten siehts leider eher mau mit deutscher, nichtwissenschaftlicher Literatur aus.

Sehr empfehlen kann ich aber folgende Bücher im Hinblick auf die Faszination dieser Tiere:
People of the sturgeon von Bruch/Kline/Binkowski/Rachid

Und das Kinderbuch
Tale of a great white fish

Alles andere was ich hier stehen habe sind wissenschaftliche Bücher und Publikationen bzgl. Wiederansiedelung, Rettung, Aquakultur, Kaviarverarbeitung, Monitoring , Fischtreppen etc.


LG Thomas


----------



## Christine (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hier sind die nochmal die von Thomas genannten Bücher , soweit ich sie bei Amazon gefunden habe:

[ASIN]3939759236[/ASIN]  [ASIN]0870204319[/ASIN]  [ASIN]B00332EQXY[/ASIN]


----------



## Bergundtal (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Liebe Kollegen

Mich würde zur Störhaltung (__ Sterlet) mal bezüglich Wassertemperatur die andere Seite interessieren. Viele haben zu warme Teiche, mein Teich ist eher kalt bis sehr kalt auch im Sommer. Zur Zeit um die 8°, Sauerstoff ohne Ende, aber eben, auch im Sommer nicht mehr als 10° zu erwarten. Ständiger Wasserdurchlauf garantiert und die anderen Parameter, wie Tiefe und m³ auch im grünen Bereich. Nehmen die __ Störe bei diesen Temperaturen überhaupt noch Nahrung auf und funktioniert ihr Stoffwechsel. Wie gesagt ich spreche vom Sommer, und nicht von den Wintertemperaturen, das ist bekannt, dass der Stör es auch bis um die 2° aushält.

Danke für Infos

Gruss Werner


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo Werner,

ich weiß, daß es bei Koihaltern die Ansicht gibt, dass __ Störe nicht dazu passen, weil sie auch im Winter gefüttert werden wollen. Der Umkehrschluß ist für mich, dass sie auch bei niedrigen Temperaturen fressen. 
Wir haben bei den Fachbeiträgen einiges zum Thema Störe - schau doch mal dort, ob Du fündig wirst.
Oder schau Dir die Beiträge unseres Störexperten Thomas (stu_fishing) an, der Störe in Österreich hält.


----------



## wp-3d (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo,

Der Stör frisst auch im Winter bei niederen Temperaturen, 
aber er wird wie jeder andere Fisch auch seinen Stoffwechsel herunterfahren 
und nicht so viel zu sich nehmen oder nehmen können, weil auch die Nahrung knapper.

Entgegen vieler Meinungen kann ich meine Sterlets im Winter stundenlang regungslos am Boden beobachten.
Da stellt sich mir die Frage: 
wieso liegen sie unnatürlich am Boden, 
sparen sie sich unnötige Kräfte und warten auf das Futter was irgendwann kommt und sie nicht durch ständiges Schwimmen suchen müssen. 
Oder reicht der Sauerstoff am Boden und sie müssen nicht ständig schwimmen. 

.

.


----------



## Bergundtal (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hoi Christine und Werner

Ich kann den Störexperten stu_fishing nicht finden, ist der Link noch aktuell, kannst du mir bitte helfen.

Werner ich sehe das auch etwa so wie du. Sie schwimmen normal viel, weil sie auf Grund der relativ kleien Kiemen O2 brauchen. Sie haben bei mir zwischen 10 und 11mg/l am Boden und vielleicht desshalb nicht immer die Notwendikeit viel zu schwimmen. Und kalt ist das Wasser auch, der Stoffwechsel sicher minmiert. Aber fressen sollten sie doch was und da merke ich keine Futteraufnahme = Futter bleibt liegen.

Gruss vom Werner


----------



## wp-3d (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo Werner,

die Beiträge von Thomas,

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/search.php?searchid=1345734&photoplog_searchinfo=1


.


----------



## Bergundtal (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Guten Abend Werner

Entweder bin ich zu doof, oder sonst was ist falsch, aber wenn ich auf deinen Link klicke, so kommt bei mir nur die Nachricht: vBulletin Systemmitteilung - Ihre Suchanfrage erzielte keinen Treffer. Versuchen sie es mit anderen Suchbegriffen.
So bleiben mir die Informationen des Störexperten Thomas aus Österreich, leider immer noch im Verborgenen.

Gruss von Werner


----------



## wp-3d (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hallo,

merkwürdig, nun geht es bei mir auch nicht.

Noch einmal ein Link auf sein Profil: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/member.php?u=725


.


----------

